# Hello! Help with an ancient Coleman electric smoker please.



## Artmustel (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and not too expert on barbecuing and smoking. Until now i was smoking meats with a charcoal smoker, but recently I purchased (yard sale) a Coleman electric smoker and it is impossible to find any documentation for it, so I assume it is very old. It is vertical, cylinder shaped, and has a heating element on bottom, then a circular pan that I assume is for water, and then 2 round grills and finally the cover with a thermometer. My question is about using wood ships on it; I have seen youtube videos on placing chips inside a folded and perforated aluminum foil but I am unsure if such thing can be placed directly on the heating element. Is this ok to do pr would it damage the heating element? Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazzycajun (Aug 24, 2021)

Pics would proably get more responses but my guess is the pan is for the wood chips. Again just a guess


----------



## Artmustel (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you crazzycajun but the round pan is too far away from the heating element, I believe it is for water.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 24, 2021)

What you have described is correct.. the pan is for water.. and placing anything directly on the heating element can and will damage the element. There was likely a second pan at one time that say right above the element for putting chips. 

Wood pellets also work well in the tinfoil pouch.. just make sure you poke a couple of holes in the top - depending on the size of your pouch, you're going to get about 30-60 minutes  of smoke form it before you'd need to add another one.  

Photos of this smoker would be helpful


----------



## ravenclan (Aug 24, 2021)

there should be a small metal pan that the wood chips go on and then on the heating element BUT depending on the smoker Coleman also had a smoker that the pan was below the heating element that the wood chips sat in. 

Look at this website.








						Americana by Meco 2 In 1 Electric Water Smoker Grill : BBQGuys
					

Chimney-like design with a loose-fitting, vented lid and tight-fitting doors creates a constant flow of new smoke for maximum flavor. Smoke flow may be minimized, without extinguishing the smoking source, by shutting all vents and only allowing smoke to vent around hood perimeter. Slow cooking...




					www.bbqguys.com


----------



## Artmustel (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Artmustel (Aug 24, 2021)

Here are some pics of it, it came with those ceramic like tiles surrounding the heating element, maybe some kind of lava rocks? As you can see, there is no tray for wood chips, also there is no door to access  the interior of smoker, Thank you!


----------



## Artmustel (Aug 26, 2021)

i was asked for pictures but after I posted them no more replies  showed on my thread. Did i do anything wrong?


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 26, 2021)

You did nothing wrong... seems no one has any advice to share about your smoker. These things happen.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 26, 2021)

If you Google Coleman Electric Smoker Manual it seems there's a ton of resources that pop up though.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 26, 2021)

About all I can offer would to be have a little stand made that will hold a pouch (as explained above) of chips/pellets right above the heat element and below the water pan...


----------

